

Martin Jetpack test flights for sale on eBay - superberliner
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/6217560/Martin-Jetpack-test-flights-for-sale-on-eBay.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
A link direct to the auction was posted a few days ago and garnered some
comments.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=830868>

